# gentoo installation bleibt bei glib hängen

## bk3

Hallo,

habe ein riesen Problem beim installieren.

Bin nach dem quick install guide vorgegangen,

bleibe aber iimmer bei emerge syslog-ng vixie-cron hängen.

Dabei soll glib als abhängigkeit installiert werden.

Es ist immer der selbe Fehler egal ob amd64 oder x86

habe schon alles probiert, bekomme es aber nicht hin.

An der make.conf habe ich noch nichts gemacht.

Hier der Fehler:

```

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DTESTNUM=3  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o signal3 signal3-signals.o ../../glib/libglib-2.0.la ../../gobject/libgobject-2.0.la ../../gthread/libgthread-2.0.la -pthread  -lrt 

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DTESTNUM=3 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/signal3 signal3-signals.o -pthread  ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so -lrt -pthread

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests/refcount'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../glib -I../gmodule -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DENABLE_REGEX -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -pthread -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT libmoduletestplugin_a.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmoduletestplugin_a.Tpo -c -o libmoduletestplugin_a.lo libmoduletestplugin_a.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../glib -I../gmodule -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DENABLE_REGEX -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -pthread -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT libmoduletestplugin_a.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmoduletestplugin_a.Tpo -c libmoduletestplugin_a.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libmoduletestplugin_a.o

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../glib -I../gmodule -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DENABLE_REGEX -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -pthread -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -MT libmoduletestplugin_a.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libmoduletestplugin_a.Tpo -c libmoduletestplugin_a.c -o libmoduletestplugin_a.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libmoduletestplugin_a.Tpo .deps/libmoduletestplugin_a.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -g -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wl,--export-dynamic -avoid-version -module  -rpath /usr/lib -Wl,-O1 -o libmoduletestplugin_a.la -rpath /usr/lib libmoduletestplugin_a.lo -ldl ../gmodule/libgmodule-2.0.la ../glib/libglib-2.0.la 

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libmoduletestplugin_a.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/gmodule/.libs -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs ../gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -ldl /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so  -march=i686 -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libmoduletestplugin_a.so -o .libs/libmoduletestplugin_a.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libmoduletestplugin_a.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2734:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1, Log file:

```

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank im VorausLast edited by bk3 on Tue Apr 14, 2009 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## few

Poste mal bitte

emerge --info

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/environment

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/build.log

----------

## bk3

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27.21-std117 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.21-std117-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Apr 2009 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/build.log

http://de.pastebin.ca/1391808

 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/environment

http://de.pastebin.ca/1391810

----------

## few

Anscheinend ist der Quick Install Guid veraltet. 

Code Listing 2.12: Download a stage3 archive

anstatt in releases/x86/2008.0/stages/ geh in /releases/x86/autobuilds/ und lad die aktuellste Version.

Bei dir sind alle möglichen Programm veraltet. Du hast zwei Optionen. 

a) Nochmal neuinstallieren mit dem Hinweis oben.

b) Das Basisisystem aktualisieren. (emerge -u system)

In anbetracht der Tatsache, dass bei b) der gcc dabei ist, würde ich eher zu a) raten. Ich denke wenn du eins von beiden gemacht hast wird der Fehler verschwinden.

----------

## dopester

Du könntest ausserdem deine make.conf anpassen bevor du das erste Paket kompilierst:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"
```

Ab GCC 4.3 geht sogar -march=core2.

----------

## bk3

So habe alles nochmal neu gemacht, aber der Fehler bleibt leider.

Habe diesmal den neusten stage3 autobuild genommen.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27.21-std117 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.21-std117-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Apr 2009 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/build.log

http://de.pastebin.ca/1391920

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/environment

http://de.pastebin.ca/1391921

----------

## dopester

Hmm, also ich bin bisher nur nach dem Handbook vorgegangen, da hatte ich nie ein Problem.

Die chroot Schritte auch genauso ausgeführt wie im Guide beschrieben?

----------

## bk3

Hallo, ja bin ganz genau schritt für schritt diesen guide durchgegangen. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Nehme halt die SystemrescueCD zum installieren und nicht die gentoo minimal.

Aber ansonsten habe ich mich sehr genau daran gehalten. Vor zwei Monaten

habe ich schonmal ein System so aufgesetzt, das ging auch problemlos.

----------

## few

In Zeile 96 in environment steht:

path='/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin'

a) das steht bei mir da nicht 

b) diese Verzeichnisse tauchen in dem letzten Befehl in build.log auf und sorgen dafür, dass es zum Fehler kommt. 

Hast du einen Ahnung wo diese Variable herkommt?

----------

## bk3

Nein habe ich leider nicht.

Habe nichts geändert auser:

make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

alles andere ist noch Standart.

----------

## manuels

 *bk3 wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j5"

 Versuch mal ein -j1.

Manchmal kann das wahre Wunder verbringen.

----------

## franzf

GLib ist doch so ein gnome-abhängigkeit-dingens. Muss das denn jetzt schon mit dem syslog-ng drauf?

Schreib doch erst mal in die USE ein "-gnome -gtk -X -qt3 -qt4 -kde" und installier alles was du brauchst. Erst wenn es an das grafische System geht, kannst du diese Variablen deinem Gusto entsprechend anpassen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> GLib ist doch so ein gnome-abhängigkeit-dingens.

 

falsch glib ist keine reine gnome abhängigkeit sonder eine von gtk+. Sprich alle Programme, welche gtk+ verwenden, verwenden indirekt auch glib

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   GLib ist doch so ein gnome-abhängigkeit-dingens. 
> 
> falsch glib ist keine reine gnome abhängigkeit sonder eine von gtk+.

 

GLib ist einfach nur eine Bibliothek, die sinnvolle Funktionen auf C-Level zur Verfügung stellt (richtige Strings, Error-Handling, Logging, ...). Gibt daher sicherlich auch nicht-GTK+-Programme (zB reine CLI-~), welche die GLib verwenden ... nur so nebenbei  :Wink: 

----------

